# Enigma leopard gecko



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Is "enigma" controlled by a single dominant gene?

What's the difference between regular enigmas and red eye enigmas?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Is "enigma" controlled by a single dominant gene?
> 
> What's the difference between regular enigmas and red eye enigmas?


The enigma trait is dominant, which means that the homozygous dominant and heterozygous forms are both phenotypically enigmas. Not sure what you mean by is it "controlled by a single dominant gene". As with any other trait there are two alleles at a certain locus that determine whether the gecko would be an enigma or not. If it has two 'normal' alleles, then it is normal. If it has one or two mutated 'enigma' alleles, then it is an enigma.

Red eyed enigmas are Bell albino enigmas. So the express the albino trait as well as the enigma trait.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Has anyone bred the 'super' form of an Enigma? Is there one?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Ally said:


> Has anyone bred the 'super' form of an Enigma? Is there one?


Enigma is a dominant trait rather than co-dominant, thus the homozygous dominant and heterozygous forms look the same so there is no "super" form.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

cjreptiles said:


> The enigma trait is dominant, which means that the homozygous dominant and heterozygous forms are both phenotypically enigmas. Not sure what you mean by is it "controlled by a single dominant gene".


Ah, sorry for not making that clear :razz:...I know each gene has two alleles and knew about it showing the morph regardless of homozygous/heterozygous. What I actually meant was is it only one gene that controls? I.e. its not a sum of two genes (for example in corn snakes amel + anery = snow). From your answer I guess yes?



> Red eyed enigmas are Bell albino enigmas. So the express the albino trait as well as the enigma trait.


Is albino recessive/co-dominant or dominant? And does it have to be that specific albino line and no other?

Thanks :smile:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

albino is recessive, no idea about the strain. Google will probably get you all you need in a couple of seconds....

Mason


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Is albino recessive/co-dominant or dominant? And does it have to be that specific albino line and no other?
> 
> Thanks :smile:


All three strains of leopard gecko albino are recessive.

That said, I don't know if anyone's had a CHANCE to test it with anything other than Bell Albino.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Ah, sorry for not making that clear :razz:...I know each gene has two alleles and knew about it showing the morph regardless of homozygous/heterozygous. What I actually meant was is it only one gene that controls? I.e. its not a sum of two genes (for example in corn snakes amel + anery = snow). From your answer I guess yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All three strains of albino are recessive as ssthisto said. 
The Bell line gives red eyed enigmas (but which have black spots on the body - something of a paradox in an albino).
Tremper enigmas have been produced - they don't have any black as far as I know.
Don't think Rainwater enigmas have been made yet.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> albino is recessive, no idea about the strain. Google will probably get you all you need in a couple of seconds....
> 
> Mason


Yes, I'm sure google does tell you about plain old albino but as far as I'm aware there isn't very much out there on enigma geckos...let alone enigma mixed with different albino strains so if I have to ask for one thing I might as well get it all out :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Aww, and there was me hoping for some new fantastic morph yet to come!


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Ally said:


> Aww, and there was me hoping for some new fantastic morph yet to come!


There will be another soon, no doubt : victory:

And there are still some pretty cool combination morphs that should be produced soon, such as RAPTOR enigmas, Rainwater enigmas, albino (any strains) super snow enigmas etc.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I must admit, I'm watching the developments with the Enigmas very carefully, my piggy bank has had its purpose found!


----------



## snd geckos (Oct 13, 2007)

we will be breeding our enigma at the end of febuary, we just dont know what male to pair her up with yet i am hoping our emerald male will be breedable buy then if not it will be a tangerine jungal albino het raptor or our reverse stripe het raptor male


----------

